# Tag your personality



## widdlewiddle (May 6, 2011)

_MBTI:_ 
Subtype:
Compatible Matches: 
Cognitive Functions: 
_Global 5:_ 
_Enneagram Triptype:_
Variant: 
_Archetype:_ 
Bloodtype: 
Genotype:  
Stellium: 
Personality Disorders: _
Intelligences:_
My Music Preferences:
Signal Pattern Personality:

Here I will start:

_MBTI:_ INFP 
Subtype: ENTP
Compatible Matches: ESFJ, ENTP, ENFJ, ENFP.
Cognitive Functions: Fi, Ne, Ti, Si, Fe, Te, Ni, Se -or- Ne, Fi, Ti, Si, Te, Ni, Fe, Se
_Global 5:_ sloan SLUAI; sloan+ SlUA|I|; primary Inquisitive; S(64%)L(64%)U(80%)A(78%)I(90%).
_Enneagram Triptype:_ Heart: 4w5. Head: 5w4. Body: 9w8. The Bohemian. 
Variant: sx sp so. 
_Archetype:_ 459 The Contemplative Archetype -aka-The Introvert. 
Bloodtype: B+ 
Genotype: Nomad. 
Stellium: Libra. 
Personality Disorders: Borderline, Avoidant, Dependent._ 
Intelligences:_Inter/Intrapersonal & Visual Spatial.
My Music Preferences: Romantic, Relaxing, Inspiring, Electrical, Intelligent, Sad, Instrumental, Distorted, Complex, Percussive, Dense, Tempo, Loud, Aggressive.
Signal Pattern Personality: Passionate, Aesthetic, Competent, Intellectual, Original, Curious, Innovative, Creative, Cooperative, Tender.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

MBTI: INTP
Compatible Matches: ESTJ or ESTP or ENFP or ENFJ
Cognitive functions: in sig
Global 5: in sig
Enneagram tritype: 7w8-4w5-8w7
Variant: SP sx so
Archetype: 478 – The Messenger Archetype
Genotype: warrior
STellium: Gemini
Personality Disorders: Borderline, Avoidant, Dependent
Intelligences: Intrapersonal, Logical, Musical
Signal Pattern Personality: Creative, Slapdash, Prudent, Introspective, Pragmatic, Original, Curious, Solitary, Laid back, Inefficient


----------



## TheDuke (Mar 25, 2012)

_MBTI:_ ENFJ 
Subtype: ESFJ
Compatible Matches: ISFJ, ENTP, INFJ, INFP.
Cognitive Functions: *Fe, Ni, Si, Te, Ti, Fi, Ne, Se.*
_Global 5:_ sloan SLOAI; sloan+ Sl|O|ax; primary Organized; S(74%)L(66%)O(80%)A(66%)I(52%) 
_Enneagram Triptype:_ Head: 6w5. Body:1w2. Heart: 4w3. The Defender. 
Variant: sx so sp
_Archetype:_ 614 The Philosopher Archetype -aka- The Idealist
Bloodtype: O-
[URL="http://www.4yourtype.com/departments.asp?dept=28"]Genotype:[/URL]Explorer 
Stellium: Libra and Scorpio.
Personality Disorders: Narcissistic, Antisocial, Obsessive-Compulsive, Paranoid, & Dependent.
_ Intelligences: Naturalist, Musical, Bodily-Kinesthetic.
_Music Preferences: Sad, Intelligent, Inspiring, Instrumental, Complex, Tempo, Loud, Relaxing, Dense, Aggressive, Romantic, Distorted, Percussive, Electrical 
Signal Pattern Personality: Understanding, Scrupulous, Passionate, Aesthetic, Responsible, Conscientious, Curious, Warm, Upbeat, Tender


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

_MBTI:_ ISTP
Compatible Matches: ENTJ or ENTP or ESFP or ESFJ
Cognitive Functions: ISTP: Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
_Global 5:_ RCUxI according to the test, but I'm pretty sure I'm RCUAI.
_Enneagram Triptype:_ 5w6, 8w9, 3w2 "The Scientist"
Variant: Sp/So/Sx
_Archetype:_ 358 "The Solution Master" archetype.
Bloodtype: No idea.
Genotype: No idea again. Is there a test or something that I'm missing? Based on the description alone, I'd say my body type is Teacher, or maybe Explorer
Stellium:  I don't believe in astrology.
Personality Disorders: _ Paranoid>Schizotypal=Avoidant
Intelligences:_ Bodily/Kinesthetic, Logical/Mathematical, Intrapersonal


----------



## widdlewiddle (May 6, 2011)

What is your subtype?

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...pe-based-cognitive-functions.html#post2390197


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Bloodtype: 0+
Genotype: no idea
Stellium: I don't believe in such things
Personality Disorders: none
Intelligences: Verbal/Linguistic, Visual/Spatial, Logical/Mathematical, Musical
My Music Preferences: Aggressive, Instrumental, Loud, Percussive, Intelligent, Sad, Complex, Dense
Signal Pattern Personality: Innovative, Aesthetic, Creative, Competent, Astute, Intellectual, Loose, Original, Curious, Accessible

edit: ok, not so sure of some things.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

MBTI: INFP
Subtype: ENTP
Compatible Matches: ESFJ, ESFP, ENTP or ENTJ 
Cognitive Functions: Fi-Ne-Si-Te
Global 5: RCOA*I*
Enneagram Triptype: 4w3, 7w6, 1w2
Variant: Sx/So 
Archetype: Visionary
Bloodtype: O +
Genotype: Gatherer 
Stellium: 
Personality Disorders: 
Intelligences:
My Music Preferences: Romantic, Relaxing, Intelligent and Inspiring
Signal Pattern Personality: Passionate, Curious, Introspective, Creative, Intellectual, Loose, Original, Understanding, Innovative and Arbitrary


----------



## widdlewiddle (May 6, 2011)

Are you Schizo, Borderline, or Narcissistic?
I am Borderline. Also, I am the Hermit but occasionally the Waif.

What's your personal order of cognitive functions?
Fi, Ne, Ti, Si, Fe, Te, Ni, Se

Dating Persona
(RGLM) Randomly Gentle Love Master

Sex Persona 
(RGSM) Randomly Gentle Sex Master


----------



## widdlewiddle (May 6, 2011)

_MBTI:_ 
Subtype:
Compatible Matches: 
Cognitive Functions: 
_Global 5:_ 
_Enneagram Triptype:_
Variant: 
_Archetype:_ 
Bloodtype: 
Genotype: 
Stellium: 
Personality Disorders: _
Intelligences:_
My Music Preferences:
Signal Pattern Personality:

Here I will start:

_MBTI:_ INFP 
Subtype: ENTP, ISTJ, ISTP
Compatible Matches: INFJ
Cognitive Functions: Fi, Ne, Ti, Si, Fe, Te, Ni, Se -or- Ne, Fi, Ti, Si, Te, Ni, Fe, Se
_Global 5:_ sloan SLUAI; sloan+ SlUA|I|; primary Inquisitive; S(64%)L(64%)U(80%)A(78%)I(90%).
_Enneagram Triptype:_ Heart: 4w5. Head: 5w4. Body: 9w8. The Bohemian. 
Variant: sx sp so. 
_Archetype:_ 459 The Contemplative Archetype -aka-The Introvert. 
Bloodtype: B+ 
Genotype: Nomad. 
Stellium: Libra. 
Personality Disorders: Avoidant, Dependent._ 
Intelligences:_Inter/Intrapersonal & Visual Spatial.
My Music Preferences: Romantic, Relaxing, Inspiring, Electrical, Intelligent, Sad, Instrumental, Distorted, Complex, Percussive, Dense, Tempo, Loud, Aggressive.
Signal Pattern Personality: Passionate, Aesthetic, Competent, Intellectual, Original, Curious, Innovative, Creative, Cooperative, Tender.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

The OKcupid links for cognitive functions and compatible matches did not work - the page said "unpublished test". 

Also the Genotype link was messed up for me. Anyone else able to see it? I do vaguely remember seeing that site maybe a couple years ago...It's description for my type was very, very off, and I think others had a similar experience. I wish I could find the thread now.

@_widdlewiddle_, can you explain what you are asking for under the "stellium" section? I know that in an astrological chart, a stellium refers to three or more planets conjunct to one another -- but not every natal chart has a stellium in it... 

_________


Some suggestions of sections that could be added:

Socionics
PTypes
Humors/Temperaments
Beebe's Model
Alignment


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

MBTI: *INFP*
Subtype: 
Compatible Matches: 
Cognitive Functions: 
Global 5: *RxUAI*
Enneagram Triptype: *9w1, 4w5, 6w5*
Variant: *Sx/Sp/So*
Archetype: *Seeker*
Bloodtype: *O +* (I don't think this affects my personality though)
Genotype: 
Stellium: 
Personality Disorders: 
Intelligences: *Verbal/Linguistic, Naturalist, Intrapersonal, Visual/Spatial*
My Music Preferences: 
Signal Pattern Personality:
Socionics: *EII (INFj)*
PTypes: *Sensitive, Idiosyncratic*
Humors: *Phlegmatic/Melancholic*
Alignment: *Chaotic Good or Chaotic Neutral*


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

_MBTI:_ INFJ
Subtype: INTP
Cognitive Functions: Ni-Ti-Ne-Fi-Fe-Te-Si-Se
_Global 5:_ *R*CuaI
_Enneagram Triptype: _9w1-6w5-2w1
Variant: sp/soc/sx
_Archetype:_ 269, "The Good Samaritan"
Bloodtype: O+
Stellium: Taurus
Personality Disorders: Avoidant
My Music Preferences: Rock (and most of it's subgenres), Electronic (and most of it's subgenres)


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

MBTI: INTJ
Subtype: There are no subtypes
Compatible Matches: Commonly IFPs
Cognitive Functions: Your cognitive functions is that of your MBTI type.
Global 5: RLOAI
Enneagram Triptype: 864 tho considering 854.
Variant: So/Sp/Sx
Archetype: The same as the tritype.
Bloodtype: Unknown
Genotype: Unknown
Stellium: Cancer I suppose
Personality Disorders: Have had PTSD
Intelligences: Linguisitic, Intrapersonal, Logical
My Music Preferences: Emo, Pop, R&B
Signal Pattern Personality: Unknown

Adding some others
Alignment: True Neutral
MOTIV type: SOTWD 
MOTIV+ type: |S|oxWD 
Political: Liberal Cosmopolitan
Socionics: ILI


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

*MBTI:* INTJ
*Compatible matches:* INFJ, INTJ, INTP, ISTJ, ISTP, ENFP, ENTP (from what I've seen)
*Enneagram:* 6w7 or 6w5
*Archetype:* Mastermind?
*Bloodtype:* Vampire Blood+
*Zodiac:* Virgo
*Personality Disorder:* OCD
*Intelligences:* DGAF-Q _(don't give a ... quotient)_
*Music Preferences:* Classic rock, glam rock, indie rock, classic impressionism and baroque.
*Adjectives:* Intellectual, understanding, fair and juridic, visionary/imaginative/artistic, scientific, racist and extremist.
*Nail polish:* Bloody red
*Foot size:* 39 eu
*Mortality:* Immortal
*Mother's first breakfast consumed item:* Apple
*Nutritional fact:* Addicted to glucide, specifically glucose and fructose.


----------

